# Bonus Ball Lotto Competition In Aid of Help for Heroes 2014



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

In association with our annual *Help for Heroes* campaign, I will be running again a weekly competition to guess the bonus ball drawn from the National Lotto on *Saturdays only*.

The cost per number per week is only *Â£1.00*, you will select a number between 1-49 and then purchase 5 (five) weekly blocks at a time (Â£5.00) for ease of bank transfers and time management.

I will detail a full list of forum names against each number as they are requested and paid for on a first come basis immediately after this post.

50% off the total amount collected, hopefully a full 49 numbers each week will go to the person who has the drawn the winning bonus ball number, the remaining 50% will go to the H4H's campaign :thup:

If the weekly drawn bonus number does not have a name against it, then a rollover is applied :clap: 

Based on last year and with only around 50% of the numbers being taken up, we could still double the Â£400 we raised last year at least as we are starting this one 11 weeks earlier as the 1st draw will be the *15th February*. My target is to raise Â£1k :thup:

The minimum, as stated is 5 weeks, but, should you wish to extend that to blocks of 10, 15, 20, 25, 30 or 37 weeks which takes us right up to the Saturday before the Help for Heroes Golf Day, then please feel free to do so.

Winnings will be sent by return via a bank transfer following each Saturday draw.

Good Luck.

Robin (Fish)


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name.

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/

Good Luck :thup:


----------



## Rooter (Feb 6, 2014)

Stick me down for lucky 37 robin, will have a look but i think i still have your bank details. (and your address, inside leg and mother maiden name, Tahiti here i come!!)


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

17 Please Robin :thup: And I will do the full 37 weeks. 

Its for a good cause


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Feb 6, 2014)

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/
37/Rooter
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

Rooter said:



			Stick me down for lucky 37 robin, will have a look but i think i still have your bank details. (and your address, inside leg and mother maiden name, Tahiti here i come!!)
		
Click to expand...

Good chance my Bank details will be different, please let me give new details to everyone, NOBODY use any details they think they have, just to be sure.

Thank you.


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 6, 2014)

HI I'll take 45 as that's my age this year, and my number last year got nowt.

1/
 2/
 3/
 4/
 5/
 6/ Fish
 7/
 8/
 9/
 10/
 11/
 12/
 13/
 14/
 15/
 16/
 17/ Lincoln Quaker
 18/
 19/
 20/
 21/
 22/
 23/
 24/
 25/
 26/
 27/
 28/
 29/
 30/
 31/
 32/
 33/
 34/
 35/
 36/
 37/ Rooter
 38/
 39/
 40/
 41/
 42/
 43/
 44/
 45/ Khamelion
 46/
 47/
 48/
 49/


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2014)

36 plse Robin, pm new bank details  

well done for organising this again


----------



## rickg (Feb 6, 2014)

#15 for me please Robin full 37 weeks.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name

1/
2/
3/
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

Robin, you know I can't copy and paste. Can I have numbers 1,3 and 9, for me, Sophie and Vicky in that order. I will go for the full term for each number. PM me with your banks details. Thanks again for your great help.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Leftie (Feb 6, 2014)

El Bandito said:



			Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/
39/ Leftie
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/
		
Click to expand...

Had 45 last year and won nothing, nada, zilch


----------



## El Bandito (Feb 6, 2014)

Fish. PM Received. Payment made, full term both numbers. Thanks.:thup:


----------



## fundy (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks for PM, payment sent for the full 37 weeks


----------



## anotherdouble (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/Anotherdouble
39/
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/


38 for me please. I have added my name


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2014)

Fish, I'm as IT incompetent as richart, No. 8 for 37 weeks please.  Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/ Blue in Munich
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Break90 (Feb 6, 2014)

[h=2][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Re: Bonus Ball Lotto Competition In Aid of Help for Heroes 2014[/FONT][/h][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
[/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Tahoma, Calibri, Geneva, sans-serif]49/[/FONT]​


Can I have number 20 please, for the full 37 weeks, many thanks.


----------



## chellie (Feb 6, 2014)

Put me down for numbers 23 and 35 please. Will do 10 weeks at first.

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

1/3rd of the numbers taken already in only 5hrs, well done people


----------



## Blue in Munich (Feb 6, 2014)

Fish, I appear to have disappeared!


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/ Blue in Munich
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie
36/ Fundy
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Fish (Feb 6, 2014)

When cutting & pasting, can please ensure all the names are on from the previous list please, thank you :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 6, 2014)

Great response Robin. At this rate there will be some tasty winnings each week, and a big contribution to H4H.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name


1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion (Expires 29/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/ 

Expiry dates have now been placed next to the payments I have received. I have 2 payments with no clue of who you are, please include your username in any reference if you can please.

Who is Weston (Â£20) & Lennel Â£74.

If you have chosen a number and received my PM, please make payment ASAP.

Thank you


----------



## full_throttle (Feb 7, 2014)

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion (Expires 29/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


I'll take the maximum. If I don't get a message today I'm away in Spain from Saturday so I'll have to sort out payment when I return


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle
43/
44/
45/ Khamelion (Expires 29/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## LIG (Feb 7, 2014)

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/ LIG
22/
23/ Chellie
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito
28/
29/
30/
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle
43/
44/ LIG
45/ Khamelion (Expires 29/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 7, 2014)

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle
43/
44/ Lig
45/ Khamelion (Expires 29/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/

Damn you Lig, couldn't have beaten me by much


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle
43/
44/ LIG
45/ Khamelion (Expires 29/9)
46/
47/
48/
49


----------



## FairwayDodger (Feb 7, 2014)

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle
43/
44/ LIG
45/ Khamelion (Expires 29/9)
46/
47/
48/
49


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49


----------



## Fish (Feb 7, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/

21 numbers taken already :clap:

Can those that have chosen numbers please make sure I have cleared funds prior to the 1st draw on Saturday 15th :thup:


----------



## LIG (Feb 7, 2014)

My 21 seems t have dropped off the list as Paperboy posted at the same time. So see post following.


----------



## LIG (Feb 7, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will  contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has  been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your  name. Please state your username as a reference please.

1/ Richart
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/ LIG
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


Can those that have chosen numbers please make sure I have cleared funds prior to the 1st draw on Saturday 15th :thup:


----------



## richart (Feb 9, 2014)

Robin did you get my payment ?

Great response so far.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 9, 2014)

richart said:



			Robin did you get my payment ?

Great response so far.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

No, as soon as I receive a payment I add the expiry date beside the name.  

Some banks do take a little longer than others, maximum 24hrs usually but that is working days so hopefully a few that have said they have sent their money on Friday afternoon will show on Monday morning :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 10, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


Can those that have chosen numbers please make sure I have cleared funds prior to the 1st draw on Saturday 15th :thup:

You gotta be in it to win it :smirk:


----------



## Fish (Feb 11, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ *Rickg*
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ *Break90*
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ *Paperboy*
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ *Rooter*
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


Can those that have chosen numbers *in bold* please make sure I have cleared funds prior to the 1st draw this Saturday 15th please :thup:

You gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Break90 (Feb 11, 2014)

Money transferred today, should go through straight away


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 11, 2014)

Just transferred some money mate. Should be there today or tomorrow.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ *Rickg*
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expires 19/4)
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (Expires 19/4)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ *Rooter*
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


Can those that have chosen numbers *in bold* please make sure I have cleared funds prior to the 1st draw this Saturday 15th please :thup:

You gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Rooter (Feb 12, 2014)

ping'd you a tenner for now robin.


----------



## rickg (Feb 13, 2014)

Hi Robin, just paid my Â£37 ...great job....come on guys, plenty of numbers left, let's see if we can get them all taken....:thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 13, 2014)

Come on people, we had a great surge and start and now its tailed off a little, you can play for as little as Â£5 for the next 5 weeks starting this Saturday 15th where currently the *prize will be Â£11.00 cash,* twice your money back :thup:

 Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

Happy to take Paypal also if that makes life easier :smirk:

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expires 19/4)
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (Expires 19/4)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expires 19/4)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/

You gotta be in it to win it


----------



## richart (Feb 13, 2014)

Surely there are plenty of forumers who can't play at North Hants, that would like to support the Help For Heroes charity for as little as Â£5 ?

Perhaps some of those that have put their names down for the recent club opportunities with TM and Benross ?


----------



## Khamelion (Feb 13, 2014)

richart said:



			Surely there are plenty of forumers who can't play at North Hants, that would like to support the Help For Heroes charity for as little as Â£5 ?

Perhaps some of those that have put their names down for the recent club opportunities with TM and Benross ?

Click to expand...

Or perhaps some from GM Towers would like to participate as well.


----------



## Fish (Feb 17, 2014)

Congratulations to *El Bandito* who chose number 27 which was drawn on Saturday, you have won Â£11.00, please PM me your bank details so I can transfer your winnings, well done :clap:

You can win at least Â£11.00 a week currently over the next 5 weeks for just a Â£5 stake of which 50% goes to our Golf Monthly Help for Heroes Charity Fund :thup: 

You got to be in it to win it


----------



## mcbroon (Feb 18, 2014)

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/ mcbroon
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 15/3)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expires 19/4)
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (Expires 19/4)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expires 19/4)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/

I'm in for this Fish.  If you PM your bank details, I'll send payment today.  Can do Paypal too, if you prefer.


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

Happy to take Paypal also if that makes life easier 

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/ mcbroon (Expires 27/9)
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 27/9)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expires 19/4)
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
*27*/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (Expires 19/4)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expires 19/4)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/

Plenty of numbers available for as little as Â£5 for 5 weeks :thup:


----------



## Mark_G (Feb 19, 2014)

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/ mcbroon (Expires 27/9)
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/ Mark_G
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 27/9)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expires 19/4)
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (Expires 19/4)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expires 19/4)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/


Number 11 for me please Fish, please let me know how much you need and your paypal details, I will take the duration


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

Mark_G said:



			Number 11 for me please Fish, please let me know how much you need and your paypal details, I will take the duration
		
Click to expand...

Clear your PM box :thup:


----------



## Mark_G (Feb 19, 2014)

Cleared Fish, sorry (what a numpty I am)


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

Happy to take Paypal also if that makes life easier 

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/ mcbroon (Expires 27/9)
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/ Mark_G (Expires 27/9)
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 27/9)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expires 19/4)
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (Expires 19/4)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expires 19/4)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/
48/
49/

Plenty of numbers available for as little as Â£5 for 5 weeks :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 24, 2014)

With nobody picking number 33, we have our first rollover :thup:

This Saturday the 1st march the winning bonus ball number will return a fantastic and minimum Â£24 :clap:

Make sure you get a chance to win by spending only Â£5 for the next 5 weeks


----------



## Fish (Mar 2, 2014)

Congratulations to Khamelion who picked 45 as his bonus ball number, you have won our 1st rollover prize of Â£24.00 :clap:

Please PM me your bank or Paypal details so I can transfer your winnings :thup:

Well done.

There's still plenty of numbers available for you to win a weekly prize of no less than Â£12.00 currently for as little as Â£5 for the next 5 weeks.

Don't forget, 50% of everything goes to our Help for Heroes fund 

You've got to be in it to win it


----------



## Fish (Mar 9, 2014)

With nobody picking number 5, we have another rollover :whoo:

Next Saturday 15th March the winning bonus ball number will return a fantastic and minimum Â£24 :clap:

Make sure you get a chance to win it by spending only Â£5 for the next 5 weeks :thup:

50% of all contributions go to the Help for Heroes fund


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2014)

Congratulations to Blue in Munich who picked No 8 as his bonus ball number, you have won our 2nd rollover prize of Â£24.00 :clap:

Please PM me your bank or Paypal details so I can transfer your winnings :thup:

Well done mate.

There's still plenty of numbers available for you to win a weekly prize of no less than Â£12.00 currently for as little as Â£5 for the next 5 weeks.

Don't forget, 50% of everything goes to our Help for Heroes fund 

You've got to be in it to win it


----------



## Fish (Mar 24, 2014)

With nobody picking number No 40, we have yet another rollover for next week :whoo:

Next Saturday 29th March the winning bonus ball number will return another fantastic and minimum Â£24 :clap:

Make sure you get a chance to win it by spending only Â£5 for the next 5 weeks :thup:

50% of all contributions go to the Help for Heroes fund


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2014)

With nobody picking number No 29, we have our first *TRIPLE* rollover for next Saturday :whoo:

Next Saturday 5th April the winning bonus ball number will return an amazing and minimum *Â£36* :clap:

Next Saturday is the kick-off to most of our seasons, what better way to start it by winning next weeks Bonus Ball Lottery Fund with only a Â£5 bet which will give you entry for the next 5 weeks :thup: 

50% of all your contributions go to the Help for Heroes fund with the other 50% being prize money.

You gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2014)

With nobody picking number No 41, we now have our first QUADRUPLE rollover for next Saturday :whoo:

Next Saturday 12th April the winning bonus ball number will return an amazing and minimum Â£48 :clap:

This really is a nice sum to win and I'm amazed we haven't attracted any new subscribers with these constant rollover amounts.   For as little as Â£5 you not only get this chance on Saturday of Â£48, but, you get an opportunity for the next 4 weeks afterwards of a minimum Â£12 a week :thup:

50% of all your contributions go to the Help for Heroes fund with the other 50% being prize money.

You gotta be in it to win it


----------



## Fish (Apr 27, 2014)

Congratulations to Mark_G (11) & El Bandito (12) for winning the last 2 weeks, please PM me your bank details so I can forward your winnings.

Well done.


----------



## 2blue (May 4, 2014)

Robin, is 23 now free...  am in fro the duration if so. PM info please


----------



## FairwayDodger (May 4, 2014)

2blue said:



			Robin, is 23 now free...  am in fro the duration if so. PM info please
		
Click to expand...

Don't expect a PM any time soon..... looks like he's blackballed!


----------



## mcbroon (May 4, 2014)

FairwayDodger said:



			Don't expect a PM any time soon..... looks like he's blackballed!
		
Click to expand...

Fish?? What did he do?


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 4, 2014)

mcbroon said:



			Fish?? What did he do?
		
Click to expand...

No idea, he started the Star Wars Day thread this morning so presumably something today.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 4, 2014)

Reading elsewhere he is also a bit unsure but mentioned a swear word being used on here ?


----------



## 2blue (May 5, 2014)

Gooowd.....  is he out of Val's as well?? Looks as though the thread has gone that was discussing his issues from here.... ??


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2014)

Please add your name by cutting & pasting the list only and then I will contact you via PM with bank details to make a payment. Once payment has been received, I will then add the expiry date to the side of your name. Please state your username as a reference please.

Happy to take Paypal also if that makes life easier, it will accept funds currently but I've been promised it will be back open again to withdraw and transfer funds in the next 48hrs after they requested more identification to be faxed to them!

Some peoples numbers have now expired, please contact me ASAP should you want to carry on, you'd hate for your number to come out this Saturday, especially with a rollover.  PM's have been sent.

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/ mcbroon (Expires 27/9)
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/ Mark_G (Expires 27/9)
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 27/9)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expired 19/4) 
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expired 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (.)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expired 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expire 26/7)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/ 2blue (Expires 27/9)
48/
49/

Plenty of numbers available for as little as Â£5 for 5 weeks :thup:


----------



## chellie (May 20, 2014)

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/ mcbroon (Expires 27/9)
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/ Mark_G (Expires 27/9)
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 27/9)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expired 19/4) 
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expired 19/4)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (.)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expired 19/4)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expire 26/7)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/ 2blue (Expires 27/9)
48/
49/

Just paid for another 10 weeks on both of mine as didn't realise they'd expired. Also, forgot to put my user name in as my reference but you have a PM with the name of the account it will be from.


----------



## Fish (May 20, 2014)

1/ Richart (Expires 27/9)
2/
3/ Sophie (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
4/
5/
6/ Fish (Expires 27/9)
7/ mcbroon (Expires 27/9)
8/ Blue in Munich (Expires 27/9)
9/ Vicky (Richart) (Expires 27/9)
10/
11/ Mark_G (Expires 27/9)
12/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
13/ FairwayDodger (Expires 27/9)
14/
15/ Rickg (Expires 27/9)
16/
17/ Lincoln Quaker (Expires 27/9)
18/
19/
20/ Break90 (Expired 19/4)
21/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
22/
23/ Chellie (Expires 26/7)
24/
25/
26/
27/ El Bandito (Expires 27/9)
28/
29/
30/ Paperboy (.)
31/
32/
33/
34/
35/ Chellie (Expires 26/7)
36/ Fundy (Expires 27/9)
37/ Rooter (Expire 26/7)
38/ Anotherdouble (Expires 27/9)
39/ Leftie (Expires 27/9)
40/
41/
42/ full_throttle (Expires 27/9)
43/
44/ LIG (Expires 27/9)
45/ Khamelion (Expires 27/9)
46/
47/ 2blue (Expires 27/9)
48/
49/


----------



## richart (Jun 26, 2014)

Just a bump in case anyone wants to join in the fun.:thup:


----------



## Fish (Jun 26, 2014)

richart said:



			Just a bump in case anyone wants to join in the fun.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I've been keeping everyone up to date via PM's as I have issues with Paypal still, everything will have to revert as it was at the very start with bank transfers only, Paypal are a pain in the backside :angry: 

The last 3 winners were Mark_G, Rooter and RickG, no winner last Saturday so this Saturday is a rollover.


----------



## rickg (Jun 26, 2014)

Fish said:



			I've been keeping everyone up to date via PM's as I have issues with Paypal still, everything will have to revert as it was at the very start with bank transfers only, Paypal are a pain in the backside :angry: 

The last 3 winners were Mark_G, Rooter and RickG, no winner last Saturday so this Saturday is a rollover.
		
Click to expand...

Cool!!! Did I win enough to fund one of these???? They were testing them at the Centurion a couple of weeks ago....


----------



## fundy (Jun 27, 2014)

Fish said:



			I've been keeping everyone up to date via PM's as I have issues with Paypal still, everything will have to revert as it was at the very start with bank transfers only, Paypal are a pain in the backside :angry: 

The last 3 winners were Mark_G,* Rooter* and RickG, no winner last Saturday so this Saturday is a rollover.
		
Click to expand...

theres a shock lol, scooter wins again


----------



## Rooter (Jun 27, 2014)

fundy said:



			theres a shock lol, scooter wins again
		
Click to expand...

I thank you. how much did i win Robin? enough to top up until the expiry date?


----------



## full_throttle (Jun 30, 2014)

that's my next golf day paid for, thank you


----------



## richart (Jul 24, 2014)

Any more winners Robin ?


----------



## Fish (Jul 25, 2014)

richart said:



			Any more winners Robin ?
		
Click to expand...

No winners for the last 2 weeks.

The previous winners, whom are all aware (other than Vicky '09') of the situation awaiting payout are:

MargG
Rooter
RickG
Full_Throttle
Vicky

Paypal closed our account and froze it in total for 90 days, it was initially 180 but I got it halved!  All the monies at that time will then be transferred to a UK account I have set up specifically and the outstanding winnings paid out immediately at that time which should be no more than another 2-3 weeks.  Everything in the future will be by BT as PP are a complete law unto themselves.


----------



## richart (Jul 25, 2014)

Thanks for the update Robin.:thup:


----------



## chellie (Jul 31, 2014)

Just realised mine have run out. How much to do both numbers to the end of the run again.


----------



## Fish (Aug 1, 2014)

chellie said:



			Just realised mine have run out. How much to do both numbers to the end of the run again.
		
Click to expand...

Â£18.00 (Â£9 each), I'll PM some BT details.

@Rooter, yours is OK Scott as your delayed winnings will take you to the end plus a little bit left over.

Thanks 

:thup:


----------



## Rooter (Aug 1, 2014)

Fish said:



			@Rooter, yours is OK Scott as your delayed winnings will take you to the end plus a little bit left over.
		
Click to expand...

Just stick any extra in the donation pot robin.


----------



## chellie (Aug 2, 2014)

Robin, did you get my payment and PM?


----------



## Fish (Aug 2, 2014)

chellie said:



			Robin, did you get my payment and PM?
		
Click to expand...

Yes, got the PM but payment not showing yet, will probably see it on Monday being the following working day.  No problem, your in for tonight :thup:


----------



## chellie (Aug 2, 2014)

Fish said:



			Yes, got the PM but payment not showing yet, will probably see it on Monday being the following working day.  No problem, your in for tonight :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Great Robin but bloody hell that's slow to get to you.


----------



## Mark_G (Aug 27, 2014)

Any more news?


----------



## Fish (Aug 28, 2014)

Mark_G said:



			Any more news?
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately no. They have reneged on their new time frames by just over 1 week, I've had it chased but not heard back yet, I have a full list of winners so its not an issue, if it stretches too close to the H4H day then I'll pay out with my personal money the week prior to those individual winners and the H4H fund and then wait for it to be closed and refunded back to me. I have spent just over Â£100 in personal money chasing with a solicitor!


----------

